# Funnel Cloud no mar, a Sul de Carvoeiro-Lagoa



## ecobcg (12 Dez 2011 às 22:51)

No passado Sábado dois colegas meus aqui da Câmara, num passeio junto ao litoral de Lagoa, avistaram uma pequena funnel cloud ao largo do Farol de Alfanzina - Carvoeiro. Ficam aqui as fotos que eles tiraram, apesar de estarem um pouco longe:

A descoberta deu-se nesta foto (no canto superior esquerdo):






By ecobcg at 2011-12-12
















_Créditos das fotos: Hélder Romão_

Segundo a sua descrição, a funnel cloud durou cerca de 10 minutos, e para além da parte visível do funil, dizem que ainda tinha uma outra parte mais "transparente" a prolongar-se um pouco mais para baixo. Não avistaram nenhum contacto do funil com a água do mar.

Apesar de longe e pouco visível, fica aqui o registo.


----------

